# Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is unveiling a new highlight in the sporty compact segment at the Tokyo Motor Show: the Shooting Brake Concept is a study vehicle offering a further trailblazing interpretation of Audi's current formal idiom, blending the powerful dynamism of a sports car with a new sense of spaciousness and greater functionality. With its powerful 250 bhp, 3.2-litre six-cylinder engine and quattro permanent four-wheel drive, the Shooting Brake Concept produces a quality of road behaviour that in every respect lives up to its visual impact. The study vehicle sprints from 0 to 100 km/h in just 6.0 seconds, and its top speed is electronically governed at 250 km/h.
* Full Story *


----------



## 42green (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

i'd drive one, looks kind like an m coupe (clownshoe) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

People should keep in mind that this is just a concept. Audi's feedback on the A3 Sportback was really well responded to... So they decided to apply it to a Audi TT to get the publics feedback. So far the response from existing Audi TT owners hasn't been good. Overall I would expect the next TT to look like this concept (Shooting Brake Concept) minus the hatch... Imagine this car with the Audi TT fastback hatch and I think we have the next TT... Personally I think it'll be nice looking... we'll see how the public reacts though.
Edit:
So I just heard that it would be a additional body style to the Coupe and Roaster. Interesting considering here in the States the A3 Sportback isn't selling that great compared to other models (A4 and A6). Time will tell


_Modified by AU-297 at 8:37 AM 10/11/2005_


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (AU-297)*

shooting brake = flying spur


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

Call me ... whatever but I see a very nice ford focus. If focus didn't exist this would be a great looking car.


----------



## XenoLlama (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (false_vapor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *article* »_transversally installed V6 four-cylinder engine with a displacement of 3.2 litres

Huh?


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (false_vapor)*

Look at the tails, flares, and hood (where it cuts into the wheel arch).
This is your new TT people. Just picture it in roadster or coupe form, and there it is. Me likey! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VaGMaN (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

If you make it, I will get it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Although if i can make 1 suggestion .. put a 3.6 Liter motor in there instead.


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (false_vapor)*

i don't see much of the focus in it. i COULD imagine this car with a lexus badge though. if it was a concept car without any badges, i would've think it's a lexus concept.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (VaGMaN)*

Yes please! An AWD version of BMW's M-Coupe sounds sweet to me.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks great. Heck, I'd even consider the Shooting Brake body style (but I love the M-Clownshoe too.)


----------



## dmkozak (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (AU-297)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AU-297* »_ Interesting considering here in the States the A3 Sportback isn't selling that great compared to other models (A4 and A6). 

Maybe, because the A3 is only available in the four door in NorAm, and because it is virtually the same price as the equivalently equipped A4, and because it is a lot more money than a Mk V dub.
Doesn't Audi sell more 3 door A3s worldwide than 4 doors? If so, why does VWAG insist on forcing the less desireable on us here in NorAm?
I'd buy a 3 door Sportback if they offered it here. But, I'll continue to drive my 24V GTI until the next TT or next R36 arrive. If the next TT has a sunroof, I'll probably get it. But, I know the Mk V R36 will do and have everything I want, or need, in a car. So, the worst I can do is a Mk V R36, and that's pretty darn good.
But, if Audi had a 3.2 or 3.6 quattro 3 door Sportback in NorAm, I'd already have it, and this would be a moot point to me. While VoA will most likely sell me my next car, they could have already done so if they just brought over what they make for the rest of the world.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*

man i love that car. i'd rock it in a heartbeat. looks like they took,








added some of this








and dropped some of this in for flavor...






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i wonder how much of this concept will carry over to the next tt


_Modified by AudiVwMeister at 10:06 AM 10/11/2005_


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (dmkozak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmkozak* »_
Maybe, because the A3 is only available in the four door in NorAm, and because it is virtually the same price as the equivalently equipped A4, and because it is a lot more money than a Mk V dub.
.

actually i feel the factors that are hindering the a3's from flying out the doors are the fact that the leases are poor, for the loot you can get a killer a4 lease, also *NO QUATTRO*. the big advantage the a3 would have over a vw would be the 2.0t with awd. it doesn't have it and the average audi fan that is between say 25-32 wants quattro.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (AudiVwMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiVwMeister* »_
actually i feel the factors that are hindering the a3's from flying out the doors are the fact that the leases are poor, for the loot you can get a killer a4 lease, also *NO QUATTRO*. the big advantage the a3 would have over a vw would be the 2.0t with awd. it doesn't have it and the average audi fan that is between say 25-32 wants quattro. 

Very True... the lack of AWD killed the A3 Sportback for North America.


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (AU-297)*

Am I the only one that noticed the little device below the Nav Screen?








Looks to me like that may be a spot for a iPod to slide in there. Obviously the item in their currently is not a iPod but is sure looks like the right size and shape. On the other hand it may be a DMS slot for a new Phatnoise like solution. Very interesting...
***Update***
I just read the artical again... Looks like that is the touch pad for the MMI. " Alternatively, a remote control with pressure-sensitive surface can be used to make inputs, as on a PDA computer. The input monitor pops up out of a slot beneath the centre display at the push of a button."
Oh well, it was a good thought while it lasted.


_Modified by BoraSport at 11:22 AM 10-11-2005_


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

i love it! I want one! How much is it going to cost?


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

Not feeling the vertical-slat grille and "Electric White" pearl-effect center console, but other than that, a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

say hello to the all new mazda 3.. (fumbles over words) I, I mean Audi Shooting brake.














j/k. it looks pretty cool.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (five0vw)*

wow i'm not a big fan of most audi exterior designs but this one makes me feel all tingly they took the best aspects of the mazda 3 and m coupe and wow


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

I kinda like it! If it comes out, its going to make my purchasing decision for a new car in or around 2008 very difficult!


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

the first thing I thought was a thinly veiled TT... Look at all the cut lines and hard points... they are identical... 
Picture is worth a thousand words... Here-







anybody do picture hosting? I've Photoshopped the two together. Dead on, its the same car, but i can't post them.
UPDATE: here are the pix- see my other replay for most of the similarities.... the cut line of the door is identical...among others... later-

















_Modified by p.r.walker at 11:41 AM 10/11/2005_

_Modified by p.r.walker at 11:42 AM 10/11/2005_


_Modified by p.r.walker at 12:09 PM 10/11/2005_


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (p.r.walker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p.r.walker* »_the first thing I thought was a thinly veiled TT... Look at all the cut lines and hard points... they are identical... 
Picture is worth a thousand words... Here-







anybody do picture hosting? I've Photoshopped the two together. Dead on, its the same car, but i can't post them.
email me at: [email protected] 

You don't mean the current TT, do you? Because this is based on the new TT due out next year.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (W8)*

I'm sure the Underpinning is the the same as the new Jetta and Golf Mk-V, but its strange a lot of the same cuts and cues from the current platform are there. (please some one help me post my pixs... this would explain a lot...) 
Take the rear 3/4 view of the ShooTTing Break that is shown, pull up a rear 3/4 view of a current TT and compare...
1. the Hood line breaks at the exact same location
2. The door cuts look identical
3. the B-pillar location (if there really was one there) looks identical
4. Tail light location and shape is very close.
5. the cut line from the Rear tail light into the quarter panel is nearly identical
6. the outside rear view mirrors are in the same location. 
More later- I'm getting swamped at work.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (W8)*

As a current TT owner....if you build it ,I will come!
2 full size golf bag minimum...AND rear seats.
Never mind the V-6...2.0 L FSI is fine!
GO!


----------



## karwint (Jul 29, 2005)

I freaking LOVE it!! It is a very European design, but less offending than other hatches of the sort. I like all of the TT cues. A TT hatch is a good idea I think. I hope they build it, or at least the new TT will look like it. I like the lightweight components. There is nothing that kills performance like an obese body on a great suspension. 
I love it.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (karwint)*

or they could always put a neumatic suspension on it and make something simular to this!


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: (AudiVwMeister)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like it. I DID think RENAULT when I first saw it but overall to me it screams "AUDI wants back in the WRC!!!"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (KeithVH)*

Nice work Paul. I may have to work on a front view. If anyone does Photoshops of the TT, we'd love to include them in our Photoshop gallery that we recently added. It can be found here.
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...tions


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (p.r.walker)*

Props to your PS skillls, and my bet is that at least gives a fair idea what the next gen TT coupe will approximate...but my point is why the unnecessary lines and creases which only IMHO serve to make the design more ordinary and certainly less striking than the original.
The interior of the Brake Concept (what an assinine name) is equally generic and unexciting save for the possible iPOD cartridge type stereo.
The engines options as given are just not up to today's standard in this market. No points there. Just hope something else technically is outstanding...the suspension has promise.
I have to put in the dissenting view here, not impressed and wouldn't buy it...but I tell, I'd LOVE to have to eat a slice of humble pie, and when all is said and done, admit I was wrong, if the new TT comes out and I love it.
But based on this, I'd pass.


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (ZillaMoto)*

















I would get excited except it seems every VW or Audi concept I get excited about gets axed or isn't coming over here..


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

Finally a car that Audi/VW design that catches me the way the Corrado did when I was 16 back in 1990 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll take one. It reminds me of the M Coupe, Corrado, and the Crossfire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (p.r.walker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p.r.walker* »_I'm sure the Underpinning is the the same as the new Jetta and Golf Mk-V, but its strange a lot of the same cuts and cues from the current platform are there. (please some one help me post my pixs... this would explain a lot...) 
Take the rear 3/4 view of the ShooTTing Break that is shown, pull up a rear 3/4 view of a current TT and compare...
1. the Hood line breaks at the exact same location
2. The door cuts look identical
3. the B-pillar location (if there really was one there) looks identical
4. Tail light location and shape is very close.
5. the cut line from the Rear tail light into the quarter panel is nearly identical
6. the outside rear view mirrors are in the same location. 
More later- I'm getting swamped at work. 

The door cut looks nothing alike to me however... note the crease line at the shoulder, and the upsweep line that runs through the lower portion. The rest are similar because afterall, it is still a TT!


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

_Quote »_The second key to its excellent dynamics on the road is its highly effective suspension with McPherson strut layout at the front and the new four-link independent suspension at the rear. Large 19-inch wheels with size 245/40 R18 tyres promote driving fun and safety.


19" wheels with 245/40 R18 tires? Must be a tight fit!


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Tight fit!*

Yeah! they're run- flats!
In reality I'm glad they're continuing the line without making it tooo
baroque.


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (false_vapor)*

I think this is what he means by Focus similarities:
















And it totally is the current gen TT spruced up, just look at the thing that has ALWAYS annoyed me on the current TT- the huge gaping hood gap. It always looked like a saturn-sized plastic gap to me. Seems like a production-ready interior tho.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Tight fit! (sciroccohal)*

I like it! I wonder if the grill would make it to production or if they would stick more conventional slats in there?


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: Tight fit! (TooLow1.8T)*

I'm 50/50 on it.
The back end looks good- definitely instantly thought Clio 225 or whatever, but thats a good thing (that car is HOT).
The front end does look Lexus-ish to me...in that its so good looking...its boring? Anyone know what I mean?
Interior leaves a lot to be desired - as it looks just like a sparcely equipped TT. I really think VW is eclipsing Audi- maybe not in quality, but in attractive lines. This is one of the least impressive interiors I've seen (yes I know its a proto)
I agree - I think its the TT with a makeover, so the general lines look good. 
250 hp is nice, but I think they should consider something with a little more punch - which I'm sure they will.
Combine this new car/TT with the stripped out racer TT model they released a few months back (lightweight with racing seats etc) and we're good. But make the front look better!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very attractive looking car. I can honestly say that its something that I could see myself driving around in. Its got the sporty touches, and looks like it will be in the same line as the 2 door Audi A3, but in a more sporty, refined look.
I like it, quite a bit.


----------



## inneedofafastcar (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (jayparry)*

Here is why this new shooting brake is not a TT. 
1. Without the TT audi would have no player to go head to head with cars like the Z (which btw i love) or the G35 (which i love even more) Or how about the fact that toyota is coming out not only with a possbile new supra to battle the Z g35 and possibly the g45 (400hp of the 35) AND the new skyline which is going to be competive with interior luxuries and superio with performance) also the tt is the only thing to battle the slk 350 and Z4. SO WHY WOULD AUDI pull out of the market. its simple they wouldnt. I think that the a3 was a temp fix for the shooting brake. because the out of highschool aged youth which the a3 is aimed at would rather have a higher performance 2 door sport hatch. it seems more likely to have a rs shooting brake to battle the new M coupe than not. 
2. the flying brake is basicly a new 2 door version of a a3 3 door sold in europe. 
3. also it is feasable that audi will finaly break into the pocket rocket category and smack heads with cars like the sti and evo which are 4 weel drive hi tuned cars. 
4. It has become aparent that many of the sports cars aimed at youth are now either rear weel or all weel. . 
I also wonder how much of the clio v6 they coppied. that doesnt matter cause i love the renault and wish it was here in the us


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (inneedofafastcar)*

i dunno..i think it looks sexy as hell but jesus..did audi borrow bengle from BMW? I mean..this has the same sharp lines as the new BMW's that everyone seemed to hate at first. I think it looks very similar the the Z4 but different. I think the car is hot..but it def. shares similarities with BMW's design...in which i'm not complaining but audi has always been the "leader" not the "follower" this is just a concept..we'll see what the real thing looks like and then make judgement.


----------



## MR USER (Feb 24, 2005)

Couldn't this be the future S/RS3? 
Afterall it is based on the same chassis it has the same engine, is very close in shape and style.... why not?


----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (MR USER)*

look's like an Alfa 147







even the instrument's...
why the designers kill's the new cars


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (eyco)*

Would prefer the Stephenwolf, but this isn't a bad comprimise. Not sure how well it will sell, but in limited production with turbo, it could sell a lower volume higer price point pretty well I would think.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (p.r.walker)*

I blew an hour or so last night and got my impression of a production RS version. Most of the grill work and proportions were lifted from a B7 RS4... It ain't perfect (i think to top 1/4 of the waterfall grill would roll back into the hood a bit more) but it will do for now.









everyone will think what they will, if this is the TT or not, just have fun doing it.
p.r.walker


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (p.r.walker)*

Very nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
To whomever said this will not replace the TT, of course not, it will simply be another body style of the TT. Whether it'll be offered here in the states is another matter... seeing how the M coupe never sold very well. Perhaps with the Z4 clowshoe coming, Audi may bring it here?


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *GTX141* »_This is your new TT people.

I was told that (not speculation). This is an early version of the next TT.
Looks pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Primer Driver (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

As a former TT owner I have to say that you cannot better the original design and they should rename any new replacement model therefore ensuring that the TT goes down as a future classic.
The TT was like nothing else when launched while this Shooting Break certainly has elements of the BMW Series 1 and a cocktail of other elements. Whatever it is it's not a TT.


----------



## orlynorly (Oct 12, 2005)

oh man, that looks TERRIBLE!


----------



## 1point8tiny (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (Primer Driver)*

I really like the BMW m coupe and like this for the same reasons. Finally a TT coupe with ample storage that looks like it would support a sunroof and loses that gawd-awful front-edge hood cut line above the grille. I would also take the Steppenwolf but I'm certainly not holding my breath for Audi to bring either to North America. Even if they did, it would probably be front wheel drive only.


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (p.r.walker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p.r.walker* »_I blew an hour or so last night and got my impression of a production RS version. Most of the grill work and proportions were lifted from a B7 RS4... It ain't perfect (i think to top 1/4 of the waterfall grill would roll back into the hood a bit more) but it will do for now.









everyone will think what they will, if this is the TT or not, just have fun doing it.
p.r.walker

HOLY **** That is amazing looking.. If that is the new tt then thats gonna be my new car when it comes out! DANG! Looks badass!!


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

It'll look more like this:


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: (AU-297)*








wow. Nice job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's one of the best applications of the aardvark nose VAG brand identity feature I've seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And it still looks like a TT!


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (AU-297)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AU-297* »_It'll look more like this:









i'd expect the rear roofline to be streached out a bit, with a shorter decklid (if you could call it that) such as the c6 a6's are vs the c5's


----------



## Cabriolet13 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

I hope that they produce this model. It would literally turn heads like a ferrari.


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

The next Audi TT but with a hatch.


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Nice work! I like the LED!


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (TDELTA)*

Take my word for it...the TT ALREADY has a hatch! hat's why I bought it.
Sportswagon is more like it. Nice upgrade!


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

Put the 300hp 3.6L FSI engine in it & I'll sell my R32 for it.


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (AU-297)*

Very nice work there Donovan... I think you are nearly spot on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96GTI8v (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (W8)*

Badass thats all i have to say!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (AudiVwMeister)*










Can you say new Scirocco? 
(I know, I know- wrong forum, but still)

TBerk


----------



## Quickin (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (TBerk)*

I would rock a New Style Audi Scirocco in a sec. Especially since im not diggin the new GTi or R32 (R36). They should consider updating the engine though (i know, they made it slightly faster), but the 3.2 is showing its age in the market, maybe they'll offer the 3.6?


----------



## Honda's #1 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (Quickin)*

I nomally like hatchbacks but...HOLY [email protected]!+ THIS IS LOOKS FANTASTIC!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (W8)*

Thanks...


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Tight fit! (sciroccohal)*

Well, I would hope some aftermarket group would come up with a restyled grille. This, as in current Audi line designs, is example of too much grille for size of car. Emphasis should be somewhat more on horizontal, rather than vertical styling dynamic up front. In the end, I'd have to see the car in person, but as of now, no way! Don't like the way Audi/VAG or BMW have gone with styling... previous were much more classy and integrated designs, well thought-out and representative of high-end cars. Now, styling is a little bit of this, a little bit of that...ugh!!! But hubba-hubba for what's under the skin. Just my 2¢.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Tight fit! (Sheep)*

Well, if you see my sig, I'm anticipating a launch of a 1series coupe in North America a couple of years from now. However, if this is hatch is sold here with 3.2L Q, it will be a very strong contender for my $. It might come down to which one is here first.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Tight fit! (GTIfreak)*

Forgot to mention...
That rear end reminds me of a Renault Clio V6. And that's good thing.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (AudiVwMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiVwMeister* »_
i'd expect the rear roofline to be streached out a bit, with a shorter decklid (if you could call it that) such as the c6 a6's are vs the c5's

i can see this as the future of the TT!!! very nice job


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (navybean)*

nice i want it . that's all.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Tight fit! (Sheep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sheep* »_Well, I would hope some aftermarket group would come up with a restyled grille. This, as in current Audi line designs, is example of too much grille for size of car. Emphasis should be somewhat more on horizontal, rather than vertical styling dynamic up front. In the end, I'd have to see the car in person, but as of now, no way! Don't like the way Audi/VAG or BMW have gone with styling... previous were much more classy and integrated designs, well thought-out and representative of high-end cars. Now, styling is a little bit of this, a little bit of that...ugh!!! But hubba-hubba for what's under the skin. Just my 2¢.

Not to worry... the production version will not be all vertical, it'll be like the rest of the line (like my photoshop) with a plate bar. It will also have the Audi Rings in the grill too!


_Modified by AU-297 at 8:46 AM 10/16/2005_


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

I'm in love. Now I'm having second thoughts on the A3...
I hope AoA doesn't screw the North American market by passing on the Sportback version... It looks like there's some functional rear head room back there... And yet it still looks sleak. Unmistakably German, too.
If the interior pieces are all aluminum, I'll like it. I'm guessing there will be more black pieces though...
Ugh. I can't wait!

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Tight fit! (AU-297)*

when will we know if this is coming out or not? what do u guys think of the name?


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Tight fit! (AU-297)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AU-297* »_
Not to worry... the production version will not be all vertical, it'll be like the rest of the line (like my photoshop) with a plate bar. It will also have the Audi Rings in the grill too!

_Modified by AU-297 at 8:46 AM 10/16/2005_

It's areally good job overall...but PLEASE, AUDI don't make the rings the size of dinnerplates....the DESIGN should say Audi...NOT some blown-out-of-proportion LOGO!


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Tight fit! (AU-297)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AU-297* »_
Not to worry... the production version will not be all vertical, it'll be like the rest of the line (like my photoshop) with a plate bar. It will also have the Audi Rings in the grill too!

_Modified by AU-297 at 8:46 AM 10/16/2005_

It's areally good job overall...but PLEASE, AUDI don't make the rings the size of dinnerplates....the DESIGN should say Audi...NOT some blown-out-of-proportion LOGO!


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Tight fit! (VR6DAMEN)*

Shooting Brake is just a European way of saying Station Wagon.


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Tight fit! (AU-297)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AU-297* »_Shooting Brake is just a European way of saying Station Wagon.

interesting..


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Tight fit! (AU-297)*

A really fast station wagon.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

This is a thinly disguised version of the next TT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And it looks good.


----------



## SilverSpooler (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (firebrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firebrat* »_i'd drive one, looks kind like an m coupe (clownshoe) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's funny you should say that cause on a side note.
Dear Audi,
Give me back my mirrors
























-Jr
It really does look like a tough car though.


----------



## ced (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (SilverSpooler)*

I'm absolutely in love with this car. My first thoughts were Audi built us a M coupe. This is everything the new A3 is lacking. I only want to know two things. Are we going to get it and how much?


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

looks like but to me


----------



## Yahh. (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: Tight fit! (AU-297)*

AU-297 said: Shooting Brake is just a European way of saying Station Wagon.
Wrong...A "shooting brake" is something u call a car wich originally was a sedan, coupe etc, and then have been transformed into a station wagon. Audi is not the only one with this concept, many cars used the same name on their "transformations". Examples:














(Yes that is a Porsche)

















_Modified by Yahh. at 6:33 AM 10-21-2005_


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Hunting Vehicle*

Having grown up in the United Kingdom....I'll tell you that a 'shooting brake' is a sporty station wagon with two doors, a hatchback and OPENING rear quarter windows....to load your shotgun in, whilst hunting. I believe this is correct. The opening rear windows are for loading firearms and so the dogs don't suffocate.
Gives new meaning to the american expression 'SHOTGUN!'...meaning I want the front passenger seat.








See Aston, Jensen et al.


----------



## Yahh. (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: Hunting Vehicle (sciroccohal)*

OK. My post wasnt that far from the truth then


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Hunting Vehicle (Yahh.)*

Yahhh..yessss...ahuh! So this should be the end of this thread!
we've beat this one to death!


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Hunting Vehicle (sciroccohal)*

car connection's "spy shot" of the tt looks mighty simular to the shooting brake, but roadster style.
http://www.thecarconnection.co....html


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

Nice I love the TT but need a hatch for school and work. I would buy this over the a3 I love the styling.


----------



## dmlevel.com (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (p.r.walker)*

nice!! i would keep it like that but i would put back the fish grill


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

Audi has a minisite up for the Shooting Brake concept:
http://www.audi-shootingbrakeconcept.com/
(Note the typo in the power section describing the engine as a "four-cylinder V6"







)


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (W8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8* »_Audi has a minisite up for the Shooting Brake concept:
http://www.audi-shootingbrakeconcept.com

Awesome site. Thanks!
I love the LED headlight demo.


----------



## exit 63 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: (TooLow1.8T)*

what are the chances we'll see this car as the next tt with this roofline and all?


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (exit 63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exit 63* »_what are the chances we'll see this car as the next tt with this roofline and all?

0%... the TT will have the coventional arched roof.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (W8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8* »_
0%... the TT will have the coventional arched roof.

Much higher than 0% actually as the business case for this version of the TT in ADDITION to a coupe and roadster is under SERIOUS consideration by Audi. We'll see the coupe and roadster for sure, but I wouldn't count the shooting brake out completely. Maybe not for the US - but a definite possibility for the rest of the world.


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Much higher than 0% actually as the business case for this version of the TT in ADDITION to a coupe and roadster is under SERIOUS consideration by Audi. We'll see the coupe and roadster for sure, but I wouldn't count the shooting brake out completely. Maybe not for the US - but a definite possibility for the rest of the world.

What I meant to say was the chance of the shooting brake concept replacing the TT coupe was 0%... whether Audi offers the hatch configuration in addition to the coupe is another matter.


----------



## ephemtuner (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

Beauty. Brings a tear to my crotch.


----------



## srrsquared (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT ([email protected])*

Great design. I'll buy it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMAUDIS (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Audi Shooting Brake Concept - Glimpse at the Next TT (srrsquared)*

I was at the L.A. Auto Show today and one of the major reasons for going was to see the Audi Shooting Brake Concept in person. The concept was listed on the list of expected vehicles for the show on the L.A. Auto Show's website. However, I looked everywhere and it wasn't there.
I asked an Audi rep there and he said they didn't bring it because it wasn't going to be made. He said that people don't like it because it was a concept for the TT and that no one wants a hatch. Isn't that the point of a concept? To see if people will like it or not?
I just checked the L.A. Auto Show website and now the Shooting Brake has been removed.
Anyway, does anyone know if the Shooting Brake will make it to any car shows in the U.S.?


_Modified by IMAUDIS at 1:30 AM 1/9/2006_


----------



## macroevent (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (Quickin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quickin* »_I would rock a New Style Audi Scirocco in a sec. Especially since im not diggin the new GTi or R32 (R36). They should consider updating the engine though (i know, they made it slightly faster), but the 3.2 is showing its age in the market, maybe they'll offer the 3.6?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2359340 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (macroevent)*

Here, I overlayed the edges of the new TT onto the old one:









Pretty close to the current TT (I kind of like this new one but the old one is classic!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

